# NY to DC



## ZoneTRN (Mar 16, 2019)

Need to take the train on a weekday in a few weeks. I was told the one closest to 6 a.m. is insanely busy. I was wondering, for those experienced, if any around that time are significantly less busy? Willing to leave as early as 4 a.m. and as late as 7 a.m.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 16, 2019)

What day are you traveling? I will tell you that Monday and Tuesday are the busiest days along that route. If you're flexible, you can take 151 which is the 4:40 train. That train doesn't really load up until the train is south of Wilmington, Delaware. The next train,(111) is usually well represented out of PHL. 

The rest of them are insanely busy after the first few stops.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 16, 2019)

Also even earlier there is #67,Lv NYP @325am/ Arr WAS @700am.

You'd be surprised how busy these Early trains can be so Business Class is worth considering on any Regional. 

if you want to ride Acela you'll have a Seat but it can be pricey,especially in FC between NYP and WAS.


----------



## ZoneTRN (Mar 17, 2019)

Thirdrail7 said:


> What day are you traveling? I will tell you that Monday and Tuesday are the busiest days along that route. If you're flexible, you can take 151 which is the 4:40 train. That train doesn't really load up until the train is south of Wilmington, Delaware. The next train,(111) is usually well represented out of PHL.
> 
> The rest of them are insanely busy after the first few stops.



Tuesday morning. I could definitely take a 4:40. If I have luggage, what do I do with it?


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 17, 2019)

ZoneTRN said:


> Tuesday morning. I could definitely take a 4:40. If I have luggage, what do I do with it?



Put it in the overhead rack.


----------



## MARC Rider (Mar 17, 2019)

Acela150 said:


> Put it in the overhead rack.



There are also a luggage rack at one end of the car that doesn't require one to muscle the bag overhead.


----------



## ZoneTRN (Mar 18, 2019)

Acela150 said:


> Put it in the overhead rack.



It's not a "carry on." It's 25". Will they still let me do that?


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 18, 2019)

ZoneTRN said:


> It's not a "carry on." It's 25". Will they still let me do that?


Why not? You should see what people take on the train these days.


----------



## ZoneTRN (Mar 18, 2019)

Acela150 said:


> Why not? You should see what people take on the train these days.


Legit never been on a train for any distance longer than like 15 minutes and that was years ago. So I have no idea! But I'm sure I'll find out. Good to know I can just walk it on like that. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## AAAMember (Mar 29, 2019)

How about from DC to NY? Which train is relatively less crowded on weekend? thx


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 29, 2019)

From DC to NYP on a weekend morning if you book Business Class it’s usually fairly empty.


----------

